# Blonde Mallard



## zim4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just thought I would share the blonde mallard we shot on Sunday last weekend. Came in with a flock of about 75 other mallards and stuck out like a sore thumb. After about 3 passes around the spread they cupped up right in the hole and we got her on the ground first shot, couldn't be happier. Still hoping to get her mounted for how early in the season it is and dealing the with pin feathers and all that. Going to have the taxidermist take a look this week.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Sweet bird!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Neat looking bird....


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

where ya taking it ?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sweet bird.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey... thats my bird... I will need you to drop it off for me at your earliest convience... :thumb:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Very cool! :thumb:


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Depending on where you are at here is one of the best in the nation.
http://flywaytaxidermy.com/

He is near Saint Cloud, MN.
Nice work, thats one of my life goals to see one or have a shot at one.


----------



## Reelcranky (Sep 25, 2012)

Congrats nice bird!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks like a blond *hen* mallard to me. What's the bottom look like?

xdeano


----------



## merganser murderer (Jul 13, 2012)

xdeano said:


> Looks like a blond *hen* mallard to me. What's the bottom look like?
> 
> xdeano


it is a hen


----------

